# H: Lots of Dwarfs W: Money, Ogres



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

This is all my dwarf miniatures that I don't want anymore as I am moving up to University in the next few weeks and won't have room for it. I am however interested in collecting a much smaller army (I.E. Ogres). So offer money or I would be willing to do direct swaps between units. However, I am only interested in current edition as close to new as possible. 

I live in the south of England and will be willing to send national but if the offer is good enough I may send internationally. Any questions don't hesitate to ask.


*Lords/Heroes*

1 BFSP Thane (Plastic) – Painted and based

Lord on Shield bearers (Metal) – Based with sand and a white basecoat

3 BFSP Dragonslayers (Plastic) – 2 based with a white undercoat and 1 with a black undercoat, not based and the skin started to be painted

1 Master Engineer with Great Weapon (Metal) – Painted (not by me) and not based

1 Queen Helga Special Character (Metal) – On base and not based. Has shield but not attached 

1 Drong the Hard Special Character with Great Weapon (Metal) – Undercoated with white and he is based. Used him as a GW Thane or the champion for the Hammerers

1 Runepreist with Staff (Metal) – Painted (not by me), Not based

*Core*

54 Warriors (Plastic) – All have shields. 24 of them are from the BFSP set of which 15 are painted and based and 8 are undercoated white and based. The other 30 are normal boxed variety that is 95% finished painted (just a few cloaks etc to do). Has full command for two units.

20 Previous edition warriors (Plastic) – All but one has a base. 13 undercoated white, 7 painted in varying degrees (not by me). Got them as part of a job lot and used them as rangers. 

26 Warriors from 2-3 Editions ago (Plastic) Again got these as a job lot and never used them as style is so drastically different from the rest of my force. 16 are painted (not by me) and 10 are untouched. All have bases.

24 Quarrellers (Plastic) – 10 finished and based, 4 painted and not based and 10 white undercoat and based. Only has musician for this unit type.

21 Thunderers (Plastic) – 20 are from BFSP set, 10 are undercoated white and 10 are undercoated black and have had some painting. 1 normal non-BFSP champion, undercoated black and has had some painting done to it.

5 Plastic dwarfs that are missing a shield or weapon etc. White under coat and based

*Special*

25 Miners (Plastic) – 10 are from the BFSP set that are undercoated black and some light painting. 15 are from the normal boxed unit which are undercoated white and have been based. Full command.

1 Bolt Thrower and crew (Metal) – Painted (not by me) 

1 Grudge Thrower and crew (Metal) – Crew is based and undercoated white. Grudge Thrower was undercoated white and had a watered down silver wash.

2 BFSP Cannons with crew (Plastic) – Both undercoated with black and some light painting

31 Hammerers (Metal) – Full Command, have original shields that are untouched. 7 are painted but not based. 12 are based and have had painting started. 11 have a white basecoat and are based and 1 with a black basecoat and not based.

5 Metal Ironbreakers – Don’t have original bases but can put some in that fit them. 1 has had some painting but the other 4 haven’t been touched.

4 Metal Longbeards – 3 have been painted (not by me) and 1 has a black under coat. Looks to be the command group plus one. 

*Rare*

3 Organ Guns (Plastic) – all base coated with black and 2 have had some painting started.

1 Metal Gyrocopter – Have all the pieces except the flight base, but not stuck together. May a little filing to get a smooth surface to stick. 

Dwarf Armybook in good condition, slightly bent corners.

Bitz box full of leftovers from the sprues. Probabl about 8-10 sprues worth of heads, weapons, banners etc. Not 100% whats in there but can make a better list if required.


----------

